# Миозит. Прошу совета как быть



## Иван1985 (30 Апр 2007)

Здраствуйте. Зимой моржевал в прорубе, в течении недели. Затем, дома менял воду в аквариуме. Поднял ведро (10 литров) и почувствовал как будто бы что-то у меня в спине оборвалось. Боли не было. Чувствовал дискомфорт. На утро спина стала болеть. Сделал рентген, без изменений. Далее пошёл к невропатологу, который поставил диагноз "Миозит", сказал что радикулита у меня нет.

Далее прошел 10 процедур физиотерапии, почувствовал заметное улучшение. Одновременно принимал мидокалиум, мазал финалгоном и пил диклофенак. Прошло 3 месяца. Состояние значительно улучшилось, но не до конца. Улучшение было довольно быстрое, но по прошествии какого-то времени оно уже не давало результатов, просто опустилось до незначительного.

После физических нагрузок дискомфорт пропадает. Также он пропадает после ледяного душа. Но вскоре опять появляется. Я хотел спросить, какие можно принимать эффективные препараты для лечения миозита? Может мануальная терапия мне поможет?

Очень надеюсь на Вашу помощь
С уважением, Иван.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Апр 2007)

*Миозит. Прошу совета как быть.*



Иван1985 написал(а):


> Может мануальная терапия мне поможет?



Да возможно, если напряжение в мышце является защитной реакцией организма на подвывих в суставе позвоночника. После репозиции напряжение в мышце обычно проходит. 
Попробуйте добавить к лечению массаж.


----------



## Анатолий (30 Апр 2007)

*Миозит. Прошу совета как быть.*

Согласен с доктором, массаж будет наиболее эффективен, но не исключено, что мягкая мануальная коррекция даст положительный результат


----------

